# Build Log: The one that better get completed.



## xxh1tm4nxx (Aug 25, 2012)

*Build Log: Project IAMEXTREME....onto leak testing*

Hey guys, been a long ass time since i posted on here with a build log. Well better late than never right? So lets get started.

For reference, here are links of my previous build logs on another forum

http://www.overclock.net/t/983128/project-iamextreme-sr-2-build

http://www.overclock.net/t/776531/project-pcxtremists-tj-07-build

This is the main thing...its gonna be used for all the time consuming, processor crunching, gpu intensive excel calculations that i do (excel is quite a resource heavy program you know)

Anyways, I present to you....the build that FINALLY will get completed without any issues (i hope) or rather i should say....the build that better get completed without any issues.

Spec sheet as always:
Processor: Intel Core i5 3570K (arrived)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
Motherboard: ASRock z77 OC Formula (have yet to order)
Graphic Card: ASUS GTX 690 (Already own)
Power Supply: Thermaltake Tough Power 1500W (way overkill i know but im not in the mood to buy a new psu right now)
Casing: Silverstone TJ-07 (Already Own)
HDD: 128GB OCZ Octane as Boot Drive + 3 x 256GB OCZ Vertex II SSD's (carried over from SR-2) + 1TB WD Green for content. (Already Own)

Im not a fan of air cooling so water cooling specs are:

CPU Block: EK Supreme HF Water Block (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
RAM Block: Bitspower Universal Ram Block for 4 Dimms
Pump: Swiftech MCP-655 (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
GPU Block: EK FC-690 CSQ Full Cover Nickel+Acrylic Block, with GTX 690 Backplate
Radiator: XSPC RX480 (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
Reservoir: EK Multi Option RES 250 (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
Fittings: Bitspower Compression fittings as always (carried over from the SR-2 Build)
Coolant: Mayhems Pastel Sunset Yellow (the best bit)
Tubing: Danger Den Clear Tubing

The build is gonna be in black and yellow, the casing is with a friend of mine since a month and a half now (ive been planning this build for almost 2 months) and hes done some interesting work on it (different than what you've seen before hopefully). Ill share some ideas in coming days of what ive planned to get done on the casing. Motherboard is most probably arriving in September, water cooling has been ordered and its been shipped today so that will come by a week or two as well and i got the processor today so majority of the stuff has been sorted out.

But of course a build log is not interesting without any pictures in the first post, so here's a slight teaser. There are still some finishing touches that need to be done on this.












These are the Gelid Fans that i used in my second last TJ-07 Build, but since these come in blue and blades are UV reactive, and also the fact that yellow fans are a pain in the ass to find, i got them painted. As i said that the they still needs some finishing touches but overall i really like the look especially when they're spinning. I have black and yellow coloured MDPC sleeving from before, so i wont have to wait for that, but i wont be sleeving the psu wires. I have ordered the bitfenix extension cables which will be sleeved and used instead and of course it will be heatshink less sleeving as im currently doing in my server build which is turning out to be like this:






I guess thats about it, so let the comments and questions roll in. Thanks for watching


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Sep 19, 2012)

After a long time i present to you some pics of the things that have arrived. The whole build is delayed because of the motherboard which should be arriving soon....so when that comes in....updates would be more frequent. 

In the mean time performance pcs and stuff from MDPC arrived. 




































Im really glad on how the coolant colour matches exactly to the colour of MDPC Sleeving. Coolant is Mayhems Sunset Yellow BTW


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Sep 22, 2012)

Something else also arrived but i couldnt work on it yesterday...so here we go











Small update for today....slowly but surely getting there


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Sep 24, 2012)

and so the 24 pin connector got completed. I managed to damage one of the pins on a wire the other day so i couldnt complete it then. Had to re crimp it before carrying on. 











It took me over 20+ pics to make the yellow colour show properly in the pics, its dark here now and its proving really hard to take pics at this time so ill post better pics tomorrow during daylight


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the color scheme!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are better pics as promised.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Sep 26, 2012)

There was no electricity at the office today so i thought hey!!...why not sleeve!!!...so the cpu 8 pin power connector got the treatment


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Oct 1, 2012)

And so the sleeving got done.


























Motherboard will be arriving tomorrow then we'll get to see some pics with stuff installed


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Oct 19, 2012)

Time for a little update...the motherboard arrived a few days back but my son got sick and i got busy with him so couldnt post an update. now that he's better its time to get to work again

I was in a mood to take some pictures today so this is what came out































yes i know that last wire is a little bent....i just havent had the time to fix it. but it will be fixed when id be assembling the rig.

And then the t-rex from toy story got curious about what i was doing so he decided to step in






He got on the fan to check its build quality






And then he climbed up on the card but he realised he's scared of heights






And finally a shot to see how the card looks with the backplate on






and finally...finally the 690 is under water now. Took me an hour to get what was a simple block installation done. EK didnt provide enough thermal pads or screws to mount the block on the pcb. In total they shouldve provided 19 screws but i got only 12-13. It was a good thing that i was gonna put the back plate on so i filled the remaining holes with back plate screws. But still....if i had not got the back plate, i wouldve had some empty screw holes and a lot of doubt if the block was having a good enough contact with the chips. 











The fans with their final finish











and for the first time ever, casing shots. Its a work in progress (obviously) 






the yellow acrylic will be painted black, i chose yellow acrylic for a reason which is wayyyy too good to reveal right now:






The 690 all stripped out before it got the block slapped on. Pics were taken via my iphone hence the quality


Water blocks galore. 


























And finally a slight teaser of things to come


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

Coming along slowly but surely!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a little soft spot for orange or yellow case mods.. 
The little design teaser you posted looks awesome, its kinda like alien veins.
The 690 is just gigantic.... How did you get your hands on one? Did you actually buy it 
It even looks cool with the backplate.
Well, hope this comes along, can't wait!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Nov 1, 2012)

time for a small update. We had some holidays here so the friend of mine whos doing all the mod work really got a couple o things done. A slight teaser...proper pics will follow on later


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I have a little soft spot for orange or yellow case mods..
> The little design teaser you posted looks awesome, its kinda like alien veins.
> The 690 is just gigantic.... How did you get your hands on one? Did you actually buy it
> It even looks cool with the backplate.
> Well, hope this comes along, can't wait!



Me too!

Subbed - love the colour scheme.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 2, 2012)

Looking better and better with each update!


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow!!! Can't wait for more pics...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good. sub


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Nov 3, 2012)

and this is what the above image posted has turned out to be like in the end. Really happy with the end result....hopefully ill have hardware and some stuff fitted in the casing to show more pics


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Very cool looking!  I'm liking it and sub'd!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks....theres still some finishing touches left though...the light bleeding from some corners need to be fixed and hopefully this will be done today. Along with a few more updates


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## adulaamin (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking very good man ... Hurry up and get it finished... J/K...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

Really coming together!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2012)

Very Excited to see how this project turns out!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Nov 15, 2012)

time for updates after a while now. build is finally complete i started leak testing today but before that i ran into a few issues. The first one was that i by mistake connected the pump wrong...as in connected the inlet tubing to outlet port and vice versa...this made the pump dump the coolant back into the reservoir instead of sucking it out from it. So had to re do the tubing for that bit and then started leak test again....only to find out after an hour...that the bottom cap on my reservoir isnt tightly screwed in and coolant will eventually leak from it. So again had to drain the whole damn thing and had to remove the reservoir again to tighten it up. But finally i think everything is done now....and we're on leak testing part 3


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> time for updates after a while now. build is finally complete i started leak testing today but before that i ran into a few issues. The first one was that i by mistake connected the pump wrong...as in connected the inlet tubing to outlet port and vice versa...this made the pump dump the coolant back into the reservoir instead of sucking it out from it. So had to re do the tubing for that bit and then started leak test again....only to find out after an hour...that the bottom cap on my reservoir isnt tightly screwed in and coolant will eventually leak from it. So again had to drain the whole damn thing and had to remove the reservoir again to tighten it up. But finally i think everything is done now....and we're on leak testing part 3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/TBya3.jpg


Those fans are sooooo glossy. It's amazing how everything is so closely colour matched. Loving it!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

thats looking sweet


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Nov 15, 2012)

quick pic with the lights turned on


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> quick pic with the lights turned on
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UplLE.jpg


Are those 80mm fans on the back?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 15, 2012)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> quick pic with the lights turned on
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UplLE.jpg



It is beautiful!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Are those 80mm fans on the back?



I believe they're 92mm fans


----------

